

Like chat roulette but with 8 random people at once and less wieners - chenosaurus
http://videochat.io
A pretty cool chatroulette clone testing some new technologies like Adobe Stratus and Node.js.
======
concretecode
"Login with your facebook account"

Yeah. That's not going to happen.

~~~
tjogin
Seriously, what kind of consequences are you afraid of when logging in with
your Facebook account?

Have you looked at the Facebook API? I've produced a website where you can
either create a "normal" account by supplying your email address, or you can
use Facebook Connect.

What I know about our users with "normal" accounts: their name and their email
address.

What I know about our users with Facebook connect accounts: their name. No
email and no means by which to contact them. And if I wanted to do anything
else, like post on their wall, I'd have to ask them explicit permission first.

~~~
eam
I believe he's referring to privacy concerns.

~~~
tjogin
Right, and I'm wondering which ones.

My view of the Facebook API is that it _isn't_ exactly a gold mine of personal
information. I'm wondering what part of it is it that freaks people out.

~~~
saytheobvious
You are sorely mistaken. With the Facebook API, you're granted CIA level
information on any person that allows you (most). I should know, I've been
using the api for games and other apps since its inception. As for privacy,
I'm convinced people can afford to give some up, in exchange for more
civility, if that's what they want. If not, they can continue to enjoy the
Smörgåsbord over at CR.

~~~
tjogin
I'd love to just take your word for it, but for the sake of the discussion,
would you please expand a bit on what "CIA level" information you can retrieve
using the Facebook API?

To begin with, what can you find out about a person after they've logged in
with Facebook Connect, _without_ explicitly asking for additional permissions?

~~~
saytheobvious
To start with: <http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/User_(FQL)>

If that isn't everything you need, you could use that information as foreign
keys to other databases in other places, to easily fill in the blanks, if you
wished to dampen the shade of your hat. As far as "CIA level", I'll admit that
was sensationalist just for the sake of writing, but it is damn scary
nonetheless.

~~~
tjogin
Right. But, if you are sensitive to privacy issues (which seems sound), you're
not likely to have an exhaustively filled out Facebook profile either way.

So, if you have a sparingly filled out Facebook profile, what is the risk
involved using Facebook Connect?

That API list kind of looks like a CIA-like dossier of information, I agree,
but that's worth nothing if the values are mostly: "", drivel, some inside
joke, or whatever.

------
chunkyslink
Fell at the first hurdle.

I don't have a facebook account. I am allergic to facebook and can't have an
account on medical grounds (I get a rash and a great deal of irritation).

Sort out the login and I'll take a look.

~~~
Kliment
"Allergic to Facebook". I like that. Maybe I should start telling people that
instead of my standard explanation (
[http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relation...](http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relationships)
). Have you had success with it? What I typically get as a response when I
show them the above link is either tl;dr or "You're just using it wrong!"
which I'm not, I'm not using it.

------
michaelcampbell
> Like chat roulette but with 8 random people at once and less wieners

"fewer". "less" here means ... something else.

------
codexon
Is this website using Adobe Stratus like Chatroulete? I'm curious about this
functionality since it seems to be non-commercial use only unless you pay
Adobe a bunch of cash.

------
tjoozeylabs
need to host this script on a viral application on facebook(200,000+ MAU)? I
can also help on this project. If you are interested in 20,000+ Daily Active
Userbase please email me chenosaurus.. contact@tjoozey.com

------
x10nd
Not going to login with my FB account..

------
rogermugs
did it with a dummy facebook. what the heck tho? no other videos.. just me...
beautiful beautiful me...

